# Riding in Little Rock



## SamDC (Mar 22, 2002)

Hey All,

I'll be moving to Little Rock, AR next fall to attend UAMS. I was wondering if there are any good rides in the area, where they originate and if it's possible to get to the meet-up points sans car?

I'll probably be living on campus, which, is located around 4301 West Markham St.

Thanks for any info!

Sam

P.S. Feel free to PM me if want to communicate away from RBR.


----------



## bsmith29 (Apr 24, 2007)

There are lots of great places to ride in and around Little Rock. Check out this site you should be able to find all the info you need. http://www.arkansasbicycleclub.org/ There is also a fourm that will let you hook up with everybody.


----------



## SamDC (Mar 22, 2002)

bsmith29 said:


> There are lots of great places to ride in and around Little Rock. Check out this site you should be able to find all the info you need. http://www.arkansasbicycleclub.org/ There is also a fourm that will let you hook up with everybody.


Thanks for the link! Once I get to LR, I'll make sure to post a "hello" on AR Bike Club forum.


----------



## nucknfuts (Aug 9, 2007)

There is quite a large cycling comunity around little rock and great places to ride. ABC is a good place to start, friendly folks and good rides. You can find a little more competitive, training rides and a team/club to race for with Central Arkansas Velo (CARVE). It is sponsored through one of our local bike shops (www.chainwheel.com) and has a message board linked through the shop site. We have a good bit of multi use paved trails along both sides of the Arkansas river (just a few miles from UAMS) and they are connected by a large pedestrian /cyclist only bridge (Big Dam Bridge-check it out here- http://www.bigdambridge.org/ and/or here http://www.bigdambridge.com/) and allow lots of miles without ever even really hitting streets. You can get there on bike from UAMS or drive and park. Also have Fast Girls, Slow Guys group that rides every Tuesday and Thursday from the north little rock side of this bridge. There is at least one road ride just about every day of the week, with the exception maybe being Friday. 

If your into mountain biking check out CARP-central arkansas recreational pedalers, www.carpclub.com/. We have a ton of singletrack on the nearby national guard base (Camp Robinson). It is 10 bucks a year to join, and you have to check in with military police when coming and going(just a sign in really), but a heck of a sweet setup, although they have reclaimed a couple miles of the trails to build military installations as of late. But plenty of trail left. And plus, with military security, you don't have to worry about some idiot on a dirtbike tearing up your trails. Group ride and sometimes cookout every wednesday while daylight allows. Also, for quick rides, Allsop park, right up the road from UAMS, lots of fun and a good workout as you can't ride there without putting in some good climbing. Heavily wooded park, with some fairly technical sections as well. A bit further away we have two IMBA epic trails in the state, Womble trail-about a 2 hour drive away and my favorite trail, and also the Sylamoe trail system, probably 3 hours away.

I mostly stay on the road, but If it has two wheels, pedals, and doesn't line exxon's pockets, I'm in. I do a little bit of all of these and never have any trouble when i want to find a group to ride with. Check out carve's site and ABC for rides when you get to LR. Good Luck at UAMS and welcome to Little Rock.


----------

